# 24inch Whizzer



## Robertriley (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey guys, can someone tell me what I have here.  I accidentally won this at an auction last night while I though I was bidding on something else. I know NOTHING about Whizzers.  Year, model of motor, value?  Thanks, Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice score! Have you tried riding it? I bet it's a perfect fit


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 9, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice score! Have you tried riding it? I bet it's a perfect fit



I will mess with it today or next weekend


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like a nice J kit on a modified frame. They did a nice job fitting the kit in there with the added welded motor mounts and front triangle gusset for strength. The custom welded seat mounts are really cool and give it that sportsman look.


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2018)

Nothing great I am afraid- sorry! Depends on what you paid??????


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 9, 2018)

looks pretty neet. some kind of custom mod and can't tell if it's a 24 inch frame or even created from a Schwinn,  because, the upper and lower bars on head tube should be closer, about the same distance as 20"ers are.  so, a 24" boy fork's tube would be shorter too. . The fork and wheels are Schwinn though, albeit, not heavy duty nor extra heavy for wizzer.

Regardless ya got a lot of neat stuff in the whole package, fantasy 24"  Schwinn/wizzer or not.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 9, 2018)

bike said:


> Nothing great I am afraid- sorry! Depends on what you paid??????



I paid $1400 but after tax and auction fees the total was $1800.


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 9, 2018)

I think a premium was paid , but if it rides good not that bad of a deal . Some of those welds look a bit sketchy .


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 9, 2018)

Before you take it for a spin you might want to install some longer axles so they have full thread on the nuts.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks, I didn't want it so I'll listing it locally on CL.  I will point it out to them or fix it first.


----------

